# Eastern UP Smelt???



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

Heres some of the smelt from thursday night. Friday night they ran good, but not untill after we left and saturday night we got about half a bucket full but they never ran real strong.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks TV!!! Nice pic!!! So that's what they look like!!! 
tb


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

heard they trickled on Lakeshore last night. My cousin got over a gallon. i guess it was early, right at dark. maybe tonight


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

Are there any showing up in the Carp yet?


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Here and there. Hit and miss. Not as good as last year. Whatever that means.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

the water here is starting to come down....but then again we just had a gulley washer not half an hour ago. I awoke this morning to the distinct smell of smelt, they're probably staging in the canal.


----------



## johnboy (Dec 26, 2005)

Can't say we hit a run but we found a few in one of the creeks on the north shore of Lake Michigan Saturday. After 4 hours we had enough for a few meals. 

Made a run up to the Keewanaw over the weekend too. HOLY WAH! The rivers on the Superior side were running full bore and there was still a LOT of snow in the woods up near Lac La Belle.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 16, 2008)

johnboy said:


> Can't say we hit a run but we found a few in one of the creeks on the north shore of Lake Michigan Saturday. After 4 hours we had enough for a few meals.
> 
> Made a run up to the Keewanaw over the weekend too. HOLY WAH! The rivers on the Superior side were running full bore and there was still a LOT of snow in the woods up near Lac La Belle.


.... :yikes:


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

Not to hi-jack the thread, but has anybody tried around Marquette?

Neil.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

The creeks on Whitefish Bay are still a little high and a little fast. But they are out there, the nets are popping em pretty decent. If the little buggers would just make a little run for me Id be all set.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Well, as some of you may or may not have known, I had a chance over the weekend to go to Michigan's Beautiful Upper Peninsula to enjoy the great wide open, breath in that beautiful clean air, camp on a river's edge and drink a few beers watching the river go by... So, while we were up there, we also had a chance to stop by a few creeks and check them out for one of my favorite seafood meals, Michigan's elusive SMELT!!

My buddy Kyle and I went up on Friday afternoon arriving around 5:30pm and got camp setup and ready next to Lake Huron and the "C" word River / Creek. We were out by 7:30pm scouting and dipping local rivers only to be blown over by the high winds, poured on by the nasty rain, lightning and thunder, and finally came back to camp with 1 smelt!!! We fished the St Ignace area creeks for 4 hard hours from 10:30 until 2:30am for one smelt.... We did manage to net 5 suckers at "N" word Creek / River though at 3am... Kyle netted at least a 3-4 pounder, but YES, we admitted the smelt run was over!!!

The next day, we woke up at 9:30am to the view of several other camps near us closing up and leaving the "campground" thus telling us that others had the same success as we did!! 

So we decided to run up to the north shore, to my favorite "backup" spots on Lake Superior. For the long drive up, we were rewarded with ... well, good timing!!! 

The smelt started trickling in around 11pm and in an hour, I had my first 5 gallon bucket full. Kyle was still working on his with, at that time, a half bucket. So I went back to the truck and traded my first bucket for a second empty bucket and in about 30-40 minutes, filled it only half full this time as it takes me about 6-8 hours (yea, no kids to help) to clean ONE full bucket of delicious U.P. smelt... By the time I had all I wanted, Kyle was finishing up on his first bucket... He netted the biggest one, about 10", I wanted him to bite the head off (it's Tradition!!!!) but I think we needed a steak knife instead!!! I also think Kyle was afraid that it would bite BACK!!! We still got back to camp a little before 4am, only to celebrate with a couple beers and play a game of cribbage!!!

Anyway, just wanted to share our great weekend!!! I wished I had my photos but didn't get them uploaded appropriately... Yes, I'm still cleaning...

Thanks all who PMed me and kept me updated... I am truly grateful!!

Take care!
tb

Oh... We stopped by a truck stop / gas station on US 2 for ice at 4am, and the girl behind the counter told us we smelled like smelt!!! :SHOCKED: No one has ever told me THAT before?!?!?!

Good fishing!
tb


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool beans, nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

ahhh the smell of success


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

TVCEAST05 said:


> ahhh the smell of success


 
HAA!! I STILL have the smell of success going!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Lots of cleaning!
tb


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

glad u got some. I am tired of eating smelt 

just kidding of course.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

I dont know what is wrong with me i still havent been able to find any. We havnet gotten a run here yet atleast no one i know has gotten any worth talking about. I think imma make a run this weekend and check out rivers and creeks up towards the copper country. 


Rob


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Alright... Since I don't know how to load up my pics within the post, here are some photobucket pics of the catch last week!! Enjoy!!

Full Coolers!!!
http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk197/tmbeyer/?action=view&current=DSCF0875.jpg


9 1/4" smelt!!
http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk197/tmbeyer/?action=view&current=DSCF0877.jpg


Couple of happy guys!!
http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk197/tmbeyer/?action=view&current=DSCF0880.jpg


tb


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Are the runs done up there now? Was thinking of going up this weekend (whitefish point)

Thanks
CB


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

Not bad. Seems like we only get the giant smelt west of the soo. Never did hit a run over there this year. Went north of the border one last time last night and got around 7 gallons for a friend. Things are definitely slowing down though.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

i cant honestly say codybear if they are stil running. Havent heard a word for almost a week now.


----------

